# gento ubuntu

## monster01310

Bonjour,

j espere etre dans la bonne rubrique pour cette question.

Je suis sur un environnement gentoo au travail et je mis connait peus en linux, donc j ai decidé d installé Ubuntu en parallèle pour me plonger dedans.

Donc j ai tout installé au niveau de mon ubuntu, je l es utilisé plusieur jour et la celui-ci ma demander je faire une petite misa a jour ( j avais deja fait auparavent le mise a jour principal le jour de l installation de celui-ci ) 

Apres la petite mise a jour je decide de retourné sur mon gentoo et la plus moyen de passé sur l interface graphique.

cela m indique Fatal erreur could not open /lib/modules/2.6.32.3/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko

Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi ayant touché mon unbunto cela engendre des problème sur mon gentoo.

Avez-vous des solution a mon probleme ?

Merci d avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Message déplacé dans "french".

Quand tu mets à jour le noyau, il faut recompiler les modules externes, par exemple avec la formule magique

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

PS: Gento, c'est pas une distribution Linux, mais un genièvre !

Sinon, regarde quel noyau linux démarre Gentoo. Quel est le menu de démarrage utilisé ?

----------

## monster01310

Merci pour cette info, j ai fait le test mais toujours au meme point,

Tous ce que je sais c'est que ubunto prend un charge mon choix de boot

Pourquoi me parle t il de nivido.ko ?

Comment puit-je savoir kel est mon noyau de demarrage gentoo ?

J ai exactement taper ta comande

Merci

----------

## monster01310

Personne n a d info pour ce probleme ?

Merci d avance.

----------

## El_Goretto

A vue de nez, tu tentes de booter ton kernel ubuntu avec comme partition root l'environnement gentoo. Comme tu ne maîtrises pas ta configuration grub2 (la joie de la génération automatique de config), la MAJ ubuntu a du faire des modifs.

Je te conseille d'y jeter un oeil.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *monster01310 wrote:*   

> Personne n a d info pour ce probleme ?
> 
> Merci d avance.

 

Hello,

Prends un peu de patience, on n'est pas un SAV avec obligation de réponse dans la demi-heure.

----------

## monster01310

Bonjour,

doit-je me concentrer sur grub 2 ? mais grub c est pour la gestion du boot ?

Moi j' arrive bien a booter sur gentoo mais pourquoi pour genere t il un probleme video qu elle est le raport ?

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, tu dois regarder dans la configuration GRUB quel noyau est lancé, et avec quels paramètres.

Nous pensons que c'est le mauvais noyau qui est chargé, et qu'il ne trouve pas ses modules.

As-tu bien déployé le noyau compilé dans l'endroit pointé par l'entrée du menu GRUB ?

----------

## monster01310

Voila j ai résolu mon probleme, je pense avoir eus de la chance car je suis repassé sur grub cela na rien changer donc je me suis remis en grub2 et maintenant je boot bien sur mon gentoo !!!

merci pour votre aide.

cordialement.

----------

## El_Goretto

 :Neutral: 

Bon, mettons.

Cela fait partie des choses à comprendre si tu comptes progresser: "Pourquoi cela posait problème, et comment je l'ai résolu".

----------

